# Canibalism among Pygocentrus Nattereri



## Husky_Jim

Hi guys.
When i returned some hours ago in my house i saw one of my 4 year old P's eaten up and being laying on the bottom of the tank.
I removed it and i took some pics.While taking the pics i decided to do a little 'necrotomy' i order to see the internal organs (which i do every time i loose a fish).

So i discovered that the fish was a female as you also can see from the pics since the egg sacks are visible...









The fish was 10" TL and living together for 4 years...

Here the pics....


----------



## bootdink

lol very detailed pics id say...srry for the loss to bro!


----------



## ICEE

bootdink said:


> lol very detailed pics id say...srry for the loss to bro!


yes very detailed anyway sorry for your loss


----------



## NeXuS

nice pics sorry for the loss of a nice fish tho


----------



## joefish219

a good five years. looked like a health fish. i like the idea of learning from the loss


----------



## Draven1

Sorry for your loss unfortunately that happens sometimes with P's I hope the rest of your fish are doing well.


----------



## wally43

that sucks man sorry to hear about that makes it even worse that it was a female and u could have had little babys. again sorry to hear about ur lose hope the rest of ur fish do well
wally


----------



## sprfunk

Thats sucks. Sorry bro.


----------



## taylorhedrich

So this was just a sudden attack out of the blue? No changes in feeding or anything? Maybe they were just getting extra aggressive for breeding or something... It sucks that they've been fine for 4 years up until now though.

Sorry to see your loss Jim.








~Taylor~


----------



## Genin

bummer on your loss. great shots, look at the veination on that egg sack.


----------



## HAYMAC

been there b4... sorry about your loss


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Damn that could have been some money. Have they ever breed in the past? I know little to nothing about breeding but would there have been any chance that if you removed the eggs and put them in a tank that anything would have come of it?


----------



## eiji

that sucks man, sorry for the loss...


----------



## 77gp454

Sorry to hear the news.








I lost a 10" RBP last week.


----------



## CloneME

Sorry to hear of the loss man, especially when she had some eggs in her. Hope your other reds get along well.
E


----------



## moron

sorry for your loss







Nice camera BTW....


----------



## Dezboy

damn thats some serious carnage


----------

